# What other arm Candy do U stack w/ your Cartier Love Bracelet?



## Jeclm775

Hi Guys I just got my 1st Cartier Love Bracelet YG. Yey! I love bracelets and usually never wear less than 4. I'm just curious what other Bracelets you guys stack with your Cartier Love Bracelets? Pics Please!!!!

Lets fill this thread with cool bracelet pics!!!


----------



## bagladyseattle

Jeclm775, let see your candies.

Here is my participation. Smaller TB just went to a new home.


----------



## bagladyseattle

I normally prefer stack 3.


----------



## beachy10

Here's a few stacks.


----------



## Greentea

beachy10 said:


> Here's a few stacks.



:shame:


----------



## Jeclm775

bagladyseattle said:
			
		

> Jeclm775, let see your candies.
> 
> Here is my participation. Smaller TB just went to a new home.



Cute! I hadn't considered doing all thin bracelets but I really like the look


----------



## Jeclm775

beachy10 said:
			
		

> Here's a few stacks.



Love it!


----------



## CATEYES

bagladyseattle said:


> I normally prefer stack 3.



  Love love love!!  And you are very pretty-good for you girl!!


----------



## CATEYES

beachy10 said:


> Here's a few stacks.



These are so fun Beachy!  You ladies are really convincing me on the Just en Clou too.  Such a cool yet classy piece


----------



## dster1

bagladyseattle said:


> I normally prefer stack 3.


Love the stack! Do you ever find that the TB gets caught or stuck under the love?


----------



## XCCX

I like to stack my love with tennis bracelet, its just PERFECT!



bagladyseattle said:


> Jeclm775, let see your candies.
> 
> Here is my participation. Smaller TB just went to a new home.



Love love LOVE this! WOW!


----------



## XCCX

beachy10 said:


> Here's a few stacks.



LOVE your Frey Wille! and LOVE your Just un clou!


----------



## bex285

beachy10 said:


> Here's a few stacks.



LOVE the colour of that clic clac! What's the colour called if you don't mind me asking? Can't see it on the website!


----------



## sasha_rana

What lovely stacks! 

Does anyone have a RG love bangle? I'm curious to see what you pair with it!


----------



## luvmy3girls

bagladyseattle said:


> I normally prefer stack 3.



love this


----------



## beachy10

bex285 said:


> LOVE the colour of that clic clac! What's the colour called if you don't mind me asking? Can't see it on the website!



Thanks. I don't recall the name as I purchased it about a year ago. I want to say mauve? I need more colored clic clacs.


----------



## Aray22

Seriously stunning combos ladies!!! Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## bagladyseattle

beachy10 said:


> Here's a few stacks.



Faint Faint!!! That's hot!


----------



## bagladyseattle

Jeclm775 said:


> Cute! I hadn't considered doing all thin bracelets but I really like the look


Try and see if you like.  Other ladies also stack w/ very dainty one as well.



CATEYES said:


> Love love love!!  And you are very pretty-good for you girl!!


Thanks Cat!  



dster1 said:


> Love the stack! Do you ever find that the TB gets caught or stuck under the love?


No, TB has not got caught or stuck under the LOVE or other bangles.



xactreality said:


> I like to stack my love with tennis bracelet, its just PERFECT!
> 
> 
> 
> Love love LOVE this! WOW!



Thanks! I hardly take my TB off so it's stayon everyday bracelet for me.


----------



## bagladyseattle

luvmy3girls said:


> love this



Thank you!


----------



## bagladyseattle




----------



## XCCX

Stacking rocks! I think it is what makes each and every piece so unique and different! LOVE your stacks ladies!


----------



## Stacey D

LOVE LOVE LOVE! All these bracelets are fabulous.


----------



## gahk

bagladyseattle said:


> Jeclm775, let see your candies.
> 
> Here is my participation. Smaller TB just went to a new home.


Hi Baglady, I love your DBTY bracelet.  Is it from Tiffany or custom made for bigger stones?  I have never seen Tiffany DBTY diamonds that big.


----------



## texasbrooke

bagladyseattle said:
			
		

> Jeclm775, let see your candies.
> 
> Here is my participation. Smaller TB just went to a new home.



I know some are not a fan of baby trinity on string, but was a gift from dd and I love it!


----------



## beachy10

texasbrooke said:


> I know some are not a fan of baby trinity on string, but was a gift from dd and I love it!




Looks great!


----------



## Lanier

Here's mine! I need to get my Love cleaned.


----------



## Lovefour

texasbrooke said:


> I know some are not a fan of baby trinity on string, but was a gift from dd and I love it!


Looks great!


----------



## bagladyseattle

gahk said:


> Hi Baglady, I love your DBTY bracelet.  Is it from Tiffany or custom made for bigger stones?  I have never seen Tiffany DBTY diamonds that big.



Oh no, my dbty bracelet were not from Tiffany.  It's custom made using the stone from my ring.  .55ct and .45ct  2x.


----------



## dster1

sasha_rana said:


> What lovely stacks!
> 
> Does anyone have a RG love bangle? I'm curious to see what you pair with it!



Here's my simple RG stack.


----------



## XCCX

dster1 said:


> Here's my simple RG stack.



Love it!


----------



## sasha_rana

dster1 said:


> Here's my simple RG stack.



Wow, I love it! So simple and elegant! Thanks for sharing


----------



## xblackxstarx

Today:


----------



## cupcake34

> Today:



Looks great!


----------



## gahk

bagladyseattle said:


> Oh no, my dbty bracelet were not from Tiffany.  It's custom made using the stone from my ring.  .55ct and .45ct  2x.


Hi Baglady, is it more expensive to custom DBTY bracelet like yours due to the labor?  Is the chain platinum or white gold?  How many diamonds do you have on your chain?  I like the design because your custom DBTY bracelet looks better than Tiffany.


----------



## xblackxstarx

cupcake34 said:


> Looks great!


Thanks  x


----------



## Bethc

Here's are some of mine...


----------



## phillj12

Bethc said:


> Here's are some of mine...



Gorgeous! Love them all! Especially like the one with the turquoise VCA!


----------



## xblackxstarx

Bethc said:


> Here's are some of mine...


Please could you post more pics of your gorgeous WG rainbow love? 
I'm thinking about buying it in WG but haven't seen many pics of it at all only the ones of yours when you got yours 
Now you've had it a little while do you still love it as much as when you first got it?
Also are the stones on this version sparkly at all? I haven't seen this one IRL xx


----------



## bex285

Bethc said:


> Here's are some of mine...



Can't stop dreaming about the WG with stones. Seriously, had a dream about it the other night


----------



## bagladyseattle

gahk said:


> Hi Baglady, is it more expensive to custom DBTY bracelet like yours due to the labor?  Is the chain platinum or white gold?  How many diamonds do you have on your chain?  I like the design because your custom DBTY bracelet looks better than Tiffany.



Hi there,

Please see your pm.  Want to stay on the topic of OP.


----------



## stmary

BethC I just fainted...you have gorgeous stack!!


----------



## designerdiva40

This is some of the ways I stack mine


----------



## Lovefour

designerdiva40 said:


> This is some of the ways I stack mine


I was thinking of getting the hermes. Do you love the orange? I just ordered the dbty and was thinking they would look good with my yg love


----------



## designerdiva40

Lovefour said:


> I was thinking of getting the hermes. Do you love the orange? I just ordered the dbty and was thinking they would look good with my yg love



I really love the orange, love the DBTY too they would all look great together


----------



## luvmy3girls

bagladyseattle said:


>



is your Love charity bracelet white gold or yellow/rose gold? hard to tell from the photo. thanks


----------



## bagladyseattle

luvmy3girls said:


> is your Love charity bracelet white gold or yellow/rose gold? hard to tell from the photo. thanks



It's Rose Gold.


----------



## Sienna woof

Bethc said:


> Here's are some of mine...


Love the gold love with black and gold VCA. Great combination!


----------



## LDDChanel

bagladyseattle said:


> Jeclm775, let see your candies.
> 
> Here is my participation. Smaller TB just went to a new home.



Your stack is AMAZING! I love it with the DBTY bracelet and tennis bracelets.


----------



## LDDChanel

beachy10 said:


> Here's a few stacks.



I'm seriously drooling!!!! Your collection is fantastic! What type of bracelet is the patterned bracelet you're wearing in the bottom pic?


----------



## beachy10

LDDChanel said:


> I'm seriously drooling!!!! Your collection is fantastic! What type of bracelet is the patterned bracelet you're wearing in the bottom pic?



Thanks. It's Frey Wille.


----------



## kiana904

sasha_rana said:


> What lovely stacks!
> 
> Does anyone have a RG love bangle? I'm curious to see what you pair with it!



Here's mine


----------



## Blueboxes

kiana904 said:


> Here's mine



Beautiful ! Looks so good against your skin 

Have pm'd you with a question ;p


----------



## LDDChanel

beachy10 said:


> Thanks. It's Frey Wille.



Thanks! It's beautiful!


----------



## stmary

kiana904 said:


> Here's mine



Gorgeous! I've been eyeing the pink sapphire for a while. May i know what size is your LOVE please?


----------



## kiana904

stmary said:


> Gorgeous! I've been eyeing the pink sapphire for a while. May i know what size is your LOVE please?



Thanks  my love is size 16.


----------



## Lovefour

10 chara.


----------



## Bethc

Here's today's w/my diamond bracelet


----------



## Lovefour

Bethc said:


> Here's today's w/my diamond bracelet


Love that. Is that 2 wg and 1 yg? love the rings also!


----------



## mousdioufe

stack of the day


----------



## Bethc

Lovefour said:


> Love that. Is that 2 wg and 1 yg? love the rings also!



Thank you!  Yes, 2 are WG and 1 is RG.


----------



## mousdioufe

more pics


----------



## mousdioufe

sorry for the blurry pictures


----------



## mousdioufe

last one


----------



## Lovefour

mousdioufe said:


> sorry for the blurry pictures


Love them all!!


----------



## mousdioufe

Lovefour said:


> Love them all!!



thank you!!


----------



## etk123

mousdioufe said:


> stack of the day


----------



## Bethc

mousdioufe said:


> stack of the day



Love it!


----------



## mousdioufe

etk123 said:


>



thank you!!


----------



## mousdioufe

Bethc said:


> Love it!



thank you!!


----------



## Lovefour

beachy10 said:


> Here's a few stacks.


Your stacks are amazing!!!!!


----------



## Greentea

mousdioufe said:


> stack of the day



No words.


----------



## LDDChanel

mousdioufe said:


> sorry for the blurry pictures


All of your stacks are stunning!


----------



## LDDChanel

Bethc said:


> Here's today's w/my diamond bracelet


Wow - stunning combination!


----------



## XCCX

Everything is freaking gorgeous!!!


----------



## phillj12

mousdioufe said:


> stack of the day



love this!


----------



## phillj12

mousdioufe said:


> sorry for the blurry pictures



LOVE, LOVE, LOVE all of yours! Great combos!! Does the yellow gold Clic Clac match the yg Love well? i have a silver/white one that i love but got it before my  Love so thinking of getting one in the yellow gold (or whatever material it is).


----------



## skyqueen

mousdioufe said:


> last one



OMG, girl...you are the QUEEN!
Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## CATEYES

mousdioufe said:


> more pics


Love all of your stacks! This one is my fav Can you share the info on your skinny bracelet with the little motif? It's so pretty and delicate.


----------



## claudia09

mousdioufe said:


> more pics



What is the bracelet next to your watch? Super cute!


----------



## stmary

TechPrincess said:


> Stack of the day



WOW! just WOW!


----------



## TechPrincess

stmary said:


> WOW! just WOW!



Thanks!


----------



## mousdioufe

thank you all!!!

the skinny bracelet is from david yurman, i found it in the kid section lol. it come in silver or yellow gold. i got both because the bracelet fit perfect.


----------



## mousdioufe

phillj12 said:


> LOVE, LOVE, LOVE all of yours! Great combos!! Does the yellow gold Clic Clac match the yg Love well? i have a silver/white one that i love but got it before my  Love so thinking of getting one in the yellow gold (or whatever material it is).



yes it match perfectly great combo stack together.


----------



## stmary

Today's stack


----------



## LDDChanel

TechPrincess said:


> Stack of the day


Stunning!


----------



## LDDChanel

stmary said:


> Today's stack


Love this!


----------



## stmary

LDDChanel said:


> Love this!



Thank you


----------



## LDDChanel

Wearing my Maya Brenner initial bracelet (with my son's initial) with my YG Love


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

.


----------



## stmary

LDDChanel said:


> Wearing my Maya Brenner initial bracelet (with my son's initial) with my YG Love



It looks so sweet. Simple but nice.


----------



## designerdiva40

LDDChanel said:


> Wearing my Maya Brenner initial bracelet (with my son's initial) with my YG Love



OMG that is so adorable....... That's my initial too...... Could I ask how much the initial bracelet is. TIA


----------



## Bethc

Today's stack


----------



## bex285

Bethc said:


> Today's stack


----------



## kiwishopper

beachy10 said:


> Here's a few stacks.



These are such fabulous arm candy I am in heaven!!!


----------



## Designpurchaser

stmary said:


> Today's stack



I love this, I got it today from my children for Mother's Day


----------



## LDDChanel

designerdiva40 said:


> OMG that is so adorable....... That's my initial too...... Could I ask how much the initial bracelet is. TIA



Thanks! It's $185. I also have the matching necklace which is really pretty too. 
http://www.mayabrenner.com/products/mini-letter-bracelet


----------



## LDDChanel

stmary said:


> It looks so sweet. Simple but nice.


Thanks so much!


----------



## designerdiva40

LDDChanel said:


> Thanks! It's $185. I also have the matching necklace which is really pretty too.
> http://www.mayabrenner.com/products/mini-letter-bracelet



Thanks so much for replying, that's a great price


----------



## stmary

Designpurchaser said:


> I love this, I got it today from my children for Mother's Day



Yay! We are bracelet twin.


----------



## NY Village Girl

mousdioufe said:


> stack of the day



Wow, you have a gorgeous collection and I love all of your stacks!  Just curious, do you have the full love bracelets or the cuffs?  I noticed that you move your white love back and forth on different wrists, so was just curious.  

(I have been wanting a love for the past few years, but can't decide for the life of me whether I would want yellow or gold, full bracelet or cuff.)


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

last night! with a swarovski crystal bracelet from several years ago, an hermes CDC rose gold bracelet, and a really heavy Jacob & Co. watch with pink and white diamonds.


----------



## designerdiva40

LamborghiniGirl said:


> last night! with a swarovski crystal bracelet from several years ago, an hermes CDC rose gold bracelet, and a really heavy Jacob & Co. watch with pink and white diamonds.



Stunning....... Your watch is TDF


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

designerdiva40 said:


> Stunning....... Your watch is TDF



Thank you!! It's really heavy though, I didn't realize how much until wearing it for a full day lol!


----------



## designerdiva40

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Thank you!! It's really heavy though, I didn't realize how much until wearing it for a full day lol!



the weight is probably from all those diamonds 

I always wanted a Jacob Watch but always ended up buying other makes......Maybe my next one will be a Jacob


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

designerdiva40 said:


> the weight is probably from all those diamonds
> 
> I always wanted a Jacob Watch but always ended up buying other makes......Maybe my next one will be a Jacob



lol! true. it is 7.20 tcw, pretty intense when you see all the diamonds on the sides. everyone warned me against jacob's as they have poor resale value and aren't seen as amazing by 'the refined watch community'. but since i only make decisions based on how it looks and if i (just me) likes it, it seemed perfect! so i guess it depends what you want out of a watch


----------



## designerdiva40

LamborghiniGirl said:


> lol! true. it is 7.20 tcw, pretty intense when you see all the diamonds on the sides. everyone warned me against jacob's as they have poor resale value and aren't seen as amazing by 'the refined watch community'. but since i only make decisions based on how it looks and if i (just me) likes it, it seemed perfect! so i guess it depends what you want out of a watch



I found that problem with Chanel watches, the resale value wasn't as good as Rolex & Cartier but it didn't stop me buying one...... I'm in agreement you should buy what you love & not what others love 
Wow no wonder its heavy thats a lot diamonds.
I think its nice to have something different to what everyone else is wearing...... Forgot to mention I love your Love bangles they are absolutely stunning...... You have amazing taste


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

LamborghiniGirl said:


> last night! with a swarovski crystal bracelet from several years ago, an hermes CDC rose gold bracelet, and a really heavy Jacob & Co. watch with pink and white diamonds.



Gorgeous watch! Suits you perfectly!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Gorgeous watch! Suits you perfectly!



thank you so much!!  i know it isn't for everyone lol. even my SA was giving me the side eye, like 'are you sure you want to get a baby pink watch?'


----------



## mousdioufe

NY Village Girl said:


> Wow, you have a gorgeous collection and I love all of your stacks!  Just curious, do you have the full love bracelets or the cuffs?  I noticed that you move your white love back and forth on different wrists, so was just curious.
> 
> (I have been wanting a love for the past few years, but can't decide for the life of me whether I would want yellow or gold, full bracelet or cuff.)



Lol, I have both bracelet, the yellow gold is full bracelet and the white gold a cuff, I like to switch my bracelets all the time I can't committed to the love only. Hope that help


----------



## Samia

Just saw this thread! wow, great ideas ladies I am going to steal a few.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

LamborghiniGirl said:


> thank you so much!!  i know it isn't for everyone lol. even my SA was giving me the side eye, like 'are you sure you want to get a baby pink watch?'


 
Funny she said that! I was offered a 5p pink birkin (you know the baby pink color) and when I turned it down she said "What??? But everyones loves this pink!...you don't like it....???"

Now I just need to convince you to get the VCA Fairy watch (my UHG) so I can just swoon over it all day.


----------



## LVoeletters

Funky stack


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

LVoeletters said:


> Funky stack



Love your stack!


----------



## LDDChanel

LVoeletters said:


> Funky stack


LOVE your stack! Where did you get your evil eye bracelet?


----------



## LDDChanel

My latest stack  - Maya Brenner, Tiffany Pearls by the Yard, Hermes and my Love


----------



## lil tote

gorgeous stacks!! Has anyone ever stacked the love bracelets with the love cuff? Any pictures? I'm debating adding a RG cuff to my two bracelets (yg and wg). Thanks!!


----------



## LVoeletters

Does anyone have a rosé gold love paired w the beads bow Tiffany bracelet? Thinking of layering with my rosé gold open heart bracelet thanks!


----------



## addictedtoLVoe

LVoeletters said:


> Funky stack



I absolutely LOVE this stack!! so much variation!


----------



## addictedtoLVoe

Lovefour said:


> 10 chara.


I absolutely love this stack! its what i hope my stack would look like one day! Is the diamond bracelet a tiffanys?


----------



## LVoeletters




----------



## skyqueen

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2142674
> View attachment 2142675


Absolutely love the skull bracelet!


----------



## JOJA

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2142674
> View attachment 2142675



Everytime I see your stack with the evil eye bracelet I go to sydney evan website and add to cart   One day I will proceed to checkout!


----------



## LVoeletters

skyqueen said:


> Absolutely love the skull bracelet!



Awww thanks skyqueen, I made it last month for a bunch of my girl friends, I procrastinate in the strangest ways lol


----------



## LVoeletters

JOJA said:


> Everytime I see your stack with the evil eye bracelet I go to sydney evan website and add to cart   One day I will proceed to checkout!



Can't wait for that reveal! Like my love this evil eye has yet to come off


----------



## Lovefour

addictedtoLVoe said:


> I absolutely love this stack! its what i hope my stack would look like one day! Is the diamond bracelet a tiffanys?


Yes it is the dbty very dainty but I do love it. I never take that or the love off.
Thank u!!


----------



## phillj12

LDDChanel said:


> My latest stack  - Maya Brenner, Tiffany Pearls by the Yard, Hermes and my Love



LOVE this combo!


----------



## LDDChanel

phillj12 said:


> LOVE this combo!



Thanks phillj12!


----------



## LDDChanel

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2142674
> View attachment 2142675


I am obsessed with your evil eye bracelet! Great stack!


----------



## babybumpkins

Lovefour said:


> Yes it is the dbty very dainty but I do love it. I never take that or the love off.
> Thank u!!



Love this as well so much! So you always wear both at one time ? Are they easy to wear together or does the love constantly eat the dainty one  . I want the perfect everyday stack and this one seems so sweet !  Would love more pics


----------



## xblackxstarx

Bethc said:


> Here's are some of mine...


Would you mind doing a photo of your rainbow love stacked with your turquoise white gold VCA bracelet please? I'd love to see how this combination looks x


----------



## Lovefour

babybumpkins said:


> Love this as well so much! So you always wear both at one time ? Are they easy to wear together or does the love constantly eat the dainty one  . I want the perfect everyday stack and this one seems so sweet !  Would love more pics


For me it is the perfect everyday stack. The dtby is dainty however I do everything with it. I stay home have 4 kids and it is sturdy as far as the chain goes. I love the simplicity of them together. The only other bracelet I will add is another love someday! I have considered and still am thinking of the pm hermes in black and gold. But you have to remove it because it's not gold. I go in the ocean,pools, and workout with the love and dtby. I will try and post another pic for you!


----------



## addictedtoLVoe

Lovefour said:


> Yes it is the dbty very dainty but I do love it. I never take that or the love off.
> Thank u!!



Thanks for your insight! I just purchased my love yesterday!! And the dbty looks like the perfect addition!


----------



## anmldr1

Here is my love with my anita ko


----------



## stmary

Here's my humble stack

sorry about the size and the terrible lighting


----------



## phillj12

anmldr1 said:


> Here is my love with my anita ko
> View attachment 2144434



Awesome together! Love that!


----------



## roses5682

anmldr1 said:


> Here is my love with my anita ko
> View attachment 2144434



Lovely! I got a soft spot for the Anita Ko pyramid bracelet.


----------



## addictedtoLVoe

stmary said:


> Here's my humble stack
> 
> sorry about the size and the terrible lighting



Love it!!! Simple and classy!


----------



## babybumpkins

Lovefour said:


> For me it is the perfect everyday stack. The dtby is dainty however I do everything with it. I stay home have 4 kids and it is sturdy as far as the chain goes. I love the simplicity of them together. The only other bracelet I will add is another love someday! I have considered and still am thinking of the pm hermes in black and gold. But you have to remove it because it's not gold. I go in the ocean,pools, and workout with the love and dtby. I will try and post another pic for you!



Oh that is so exciting to hear ! That is exactly what I am looking for ! Leaving it on chasing after the lil ones , traveling, working out ...please do post if you can !  (dh got the love for me as my push gift and wanted to get a second love for the day we are lucky enough to have a second but I worry two loves is just too much for everyday mom wear) anyways this stack seems perfect !


----------



## avcbob

My wife is an elementary school teacher and she has worn her double loves for quite a few years now with no problem.  Art projects, chasing the kids around, PE, clinking on the overhead projector. Also includes workouts, swimming, travel, etc.  Doubles look great!
Bob




babybumpkins said:


> Oh that is so exciting to hear ! That is exactly what I am looking for ! Leaving it on chasing after the lil ones , traveling, working out ...please do post if you can ! (dh got the love for me as my push gift and wanted to get a second love for the day we are lucky enough to have a second but I worry two loves is just too much for everyday mom wear) anyways this stack seems perfect !


----------



## skyqueen

LVoeletters said:


> Awww thanks skyqueen, I made it last month for a bunch of my girl friends, I procrastinate in the strangest ways lol


Holy sh!t...you made that???
Unbelievable...LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stmary

addictedtoLVoe said:


> Love it!!! Simple and classy!




Thank you addictedtoLVoe!


----------



## karo

anmldr1 said:


> Here is my love with my anita ko
> View attachment 2144434


Love your stack! Perfection!


----------



## Caz71

stmary said:


> Here's my humble stack
> 
> sorry about the size and the terrible lighting



Love!!!


----------



## Caz71

bagladyseattle said:


> I normally prefer stack 3.



Wow !


----------



## Lovefour

simple stack!


----------



## babybumpkins

Lovefour said:


> simple stack!



Swoon ! Just love it ! Now I need to research the price of dbty...


----------



## babybumpkins

avcbob said:


> My wife is an elementary school teacher and she has worn her double loves for quite a few years now with no problem.  Art projects, chasing the kids around, PE, clinking on the overhead projector. Also includes workouts, swimming, travel, etc.  Doubles look great!
> Bob



Awww I need to seriously consider this ! I would love to hear more double love stories !


----------



## Bethc

Today's stack... I don't think I posted this one before? I took off the RG cuff and added a RG JUC.


----------



## stmary

Bethc said:


> Today's stack... I don't think I posted this one before? I took off the RG cuff and added a RG JUC.
> 
> View attachment 2146728



Amazing stack!!


----------



## stmary

Caz71 said:


> Love!!!



Thanks Caz! 
your DBTY looks lovely on you, congrats!


----------



## addictedtoLVoe

Bethc said:


> Today's stack... I don't think I posted this one before? I took off the RG cuff and added a RG JUC.
> 
> View attachment 2146728



Holy smokes! I'm in love!!


----------



## LVoeletters

skyqueen said:


> Holy sh!t...you made that???
> Unbelievable...LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks! 



	

		
			
		

		
	
Mixing metals today


----------



## etk123

LVoeletters said:


> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 2148817
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mixing metals today



This is so beautiful, why don't you love your watch anymore? It's gorgeous!


----------



## LVoeletters

etk123 said:


> This is so beautiful, why don't you love your watch anymore? It's gorgeous!



Too big for my taste, I don't like that it commands attention in a flashy way on me idk. I would like something more discreet and elegant but still very wearable. I bought this years ago before when I first noticed the ballon bleu but wasn't super interested in Cartier. Idk I feel like I've outgrown it?


----------



## etk123

LVoeletters said:


> Too big for my taste, I don't like that it commands attention in a flashy way on me idk. I would like something more discreet and elegant but still very wearable. I bought this years ago before when I first noticed the ballon bleu but wasn't super interested in Cartier. Idk I feel like I've outgrown it?



I totally understand. Our tastes can change so quickly. I have 5 good watches, I don't wear any of them hehe. I still haven't found the watch of my dreams. But I do admire them on others!


----------



## Caz71

stmary said:


> Thanks Caz!
> your DBTY looks lovely on you, congrats!



oh just saw this msg. thanks heaps st mary! your the dbty queen! haha )


----------



## LVoeletters

etk123 said:


> I totally understand. Our tastes can change so quickly. I have 5 good watches, I don't wear any of them hehe. I still haven't found the watch of my dreams. But I do admire them on others!



If I could easily afford the other watches I have on my list and this guy I def would keep it (prob wouldnt wear it though if i had the ballon bleu) but my new rule is if I want to buy something new I have to let go of something too! But if I want the Cartier I have to list this bad boy. I never appreciated how much my taste has changed until now. I was worried that the galbee I have in mind would look to jarring with my rosé gold but the more I look at it, i think the rosé gold has faded into a mute yellow gold..

 Which watches do you have?


----------



## etk123

Cartier watches are dreamy, so feminine and luxe. Love the Tank Americaine, but so $$$! 

Right now I have a vintage Rolex, a Tag, 2 Micheles and a B&M Hampton. If I wear any of them it's the Hampton. Just had the battery changed one and forgot about it and left it at the jeweler lol. It has a white strap so I'm thinking I'll wear it for summer. We'll see! And letting go of something is a really good rule!


----------



## LVoeletters

dster1 said:


> Here's my simple RG stack.




So tasteful!


----------



## CursiveTea

Can anyone post a WG JUC with a YG Love? I've seen it the other way around.


----------



## LVoeletters

Does anyone have a pink gold love wth a mop VCA sweet bracelet?


----------



## MrsTLP

CARTIER LOVE  YG 4 Diamond
Chimento Rose Gold
David Yurman Crossover Cuff W/18k

Bvlgari BZero tricolor Ring


----------



## sammytheMUA

David Yurman 
Tennis bracelet Cartier Love Cuff


----------



## sammytheMUA

My current stack. 



Tried on The love “chain” bracelet (I don’t know the official name) and I love the way it looks stacked! Adding this piece to my wishlist ❤️


----------



## Gracilan

sammytheMUA said:


> My current stack.
> View attachment 3996653
> 
> 
> Tried on The love “chain” bracelet (I don’t know the official name) and I love the way it looks stacked! Adding this piece to my wishlist ❤️
> View attachment 3996651
> View attachment 3996652




...love the bracelet and the mints!!  Lol


----------



## cozystitches

sammytheMUA said:


> My current stack.
> View attachment 3996653
> 
> 
> Tried on The love “chain” bracelet (I don’t know the official name) and I love the way it looks stacked! Adding this piece to my wishlist ❤️
> View attachment 3996651
> View attachment 3996652


Love this!  I also love your bag!


----------



## Cunhaam

sammytheMUA said:


> David Yurman
> Tennis bracelet Cartier Love Cuff
> View attachment 3995479
> View attachment 3995480
> View attachment 3995481


I really like your tennis bracelet. Very dainty. Can I ask where you purchased that from?


----------



## sammytheMUA

Cunhaam said:


> I really like your tennis bracelet. Very dainty. Can I ask where you purchased that from?


Hi there! I purchased it from bluenile ❤️


----------



## Cunhaam

sammytheMUA said:


> Hi there! I purchased it from bluenile ❤


Thank you, I’ll have a look.


----------

